# comparing fighter performance of the same generations; important factor in war



## michael82 (Jun 25, 2012)

It wouldn't mind seeing fighter (Me-109/Mustang; F-86/MiG-15; MiG-19/F-100; MiG-23/F-4E; MiG-29/F-16; Su-30/T-50/F-22...) performance comparison based on official graphs. 
Any opinion on one similar title: 
Fighter Performance in Practice: F-4 Phantom vs MiG-21


----------



## michael82 (Jul 4, 2012)

Any opinion on cited title ?

Here are Spitfire and Phantom graphs...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 4, 2012)

I think you will find numerous graphs in the Technical section and in the many "This plane vs That plane" threads throughout the forum.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 4, 2012)

Does UK have a MINISTRY OF AIRCRAFT PRODUCTION? Really?

No offense my UK mates, but that sounds awfully John Cleese'ish'.


----------

